# Judo Throws and Moves : The Juji Gatame Cross Lock Judo Move



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 31, 2008)

[yt]OkB-CWxIVmQ[/yt]


----------



## jarrod (Dec 31, 2008)

nice find!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2008)

Detailed!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 31, 2008)

I teach to cup the elbow with one hand and hold the wrist with the other. This prevents them from turning the other direction and getting out of the arm bar.


----------



## JudoJunkie (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the great video.  I have sent it on the the students in our club for their education and viewing pleasure.


----------



## Koshou911 (Jan 18, 2009)

Great Video!


This is my favourite submission technique!  Maybe it has to do with how long it took me to finally get it.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jan 19, 2009)

Loving it. We went over this technique in the HKD portion of our TKD class last week. What SBM added to that arm lock from HKD, was a choke with the left leg, and getting deeper into the lock.

Thanks for posting the video.


----------

